# "Die Java-Laufzeitumgebung (JRE) kann nicht geladen wer



## maxii_kiing (9. Jan 2008)

...das erscheint bei jedem Javachat usw alles was mit Java halt zu tun hat. Danach kann man immer ein Active-X Steuerelement installieren. Sobald ich die Installation erlaubt habe ladet die Seite neu ohne eine Installation auszuführen und dann erscheint ein weiteres Fenster mit "Fehler durch gleichzeitiges Ausführen mehrerer Java Virtual Machienes als derselbe Prozess"

Ich kenne mich damit eigentlich überhaupt nicht aus und bitte daher um KEINE Fachbegriffe

Danke im Voraus an Alle


----------



## EOB (10. Jan 2008)

hm....also wenn es immer kommt, egal was du mit java ausführst, dann würde ich mal java neu installieren.

grüße


----------



## maxii_kiing (10. Jan 2008)

das habe ich schon öfters gemacht ... hilft alles nichts
und ich selbst kenn mich mit Computern relativ wenig aus geschweigedenn mit Java


----------



## L-ectron-X (10. Jan 2008)

Wo hast du dir Java (Java JRE) herunter geladen?
Eine passende JRE (Laufzeitumgebung) kannst du dir hier herunter laden und dann installieren.

Welchen Browser benutzt du?


----------



## maxii_kiing (10. Jan 2008)

auf www.java.com also auf der offitielen Seite

Internet Explorer 7


----------



## maxii_kiing (10. Jan 2008)

ahh ein Freund hat mir geholfen
hab jetzt eine alte Version geladen und es geht


----------



## L-ectron-X (10. Jan 2008)

Normalerweise sollte die aktuelle Java-Version die Applets ohne Probleme ausführen können.
Ich kenne den IE 7.0 nicht aber in der 6.0 konnte man noch die alte MS-VM aktivieren, welche dann aber die neuere JRE von Sun überdeckte.


----------

